# New MyLink Update!



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

So I called my dealership as I do every month to see if there is an update available for MyLink for my 2013 Eco. He gave me two important facts: 1) He said he saw a bulletin from 8/7/13 acknowledging problems with MyLink/iPhone compatibility and saying Chevy is working on an update to fix the problems. And 2) He then said he saw another bulletin dated 4/1/14 that there is a MyLink update that is supposed to fix a variety of problems. It said a USB flash drive is being mailed to dealerships on 4/1/14. He said he hadn't received the flash drive yet but that I should call in a week to see if he has. 

Anyone have any more info? Someone in another thread said the 2014 MyLink is better. Can anyone confirm that? And if so, how would we get it? And how about the 2015 Cruze that will debit at NY Auto show later this month? What kind MyLink will that have? 

Thanks!


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

If I could get the SiriHands free integration, I would be happy.


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

FYI I work at a Chevy dealership and we haven't received any MyLink update for 14 yet.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Expat1983 said:


> FYI I work at a Chevy dealership and we haven't received any MyLink update for 14 yet.


That sucks guess I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> That sucks guess I'll keep an eye out.


Also a GM dealership employee and neither have we.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

The red USB flash drive is for the traverse with navigation.


----------



## jcihos (Jun 9, 2013)

Cruze was at the dealership last week and got the update on it.... I haven't noticed much difference but I am not an iPhone user either.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

My dealership says the flash drive has still not arrived (they have a new flash drive update for lots of other models, but not the Cruze), and he was told "3 weeks" by Detroit. The fishiness continues....


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

gold5 said:


> My dealership says the flash drive has still not arrived (they have a new flash drive update for lots of other models, but not the Cruze), and he was told "3 weeks" by Detroit. The fishiness continues....


Lol we still gets no love. I was told it may be in by the time my axle gets there. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll also when I call in to schedule my oil change.


----------



## ZED216 (Jan 4, 2014)

What exactly will this new update do? Add more features? change interface? Possibly allow video to play through Iphone?


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

ZED216 said:


> What exactly will this new update do? Add more features? change interface? Possibly allow video to play through Iphone?


I don't see any new features coming from an update. I believe an update would just address the problems of connectivity and shut downs that we are experiencing. 



-Brad


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Ford is much better with this, I would get a notification of a new update.

Log on the website, download, and install it.

Also gave regular improvements and updates.

Kind of disappointed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ford is only good for small updates. Large ones need you to go to ford. I learned this with my escape when I wanted to update and I couldn't.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> Ford is only good for small updates. Large ones need you to go to ford. I learned this with my escape when I wanted to update and I couldn't.


Never had to go in for any except for one which required an updated NAV card, which Ford provided for free.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Mine doesn't have the 911 assistance so I have to go in, after that my computer and a USB will do


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BradHerr said:


> I don't see any new features coming from an update. I believe an update would just address the problems of connectivity and shut downs that we are experiencing.
> 
> 
> 
> -Brad


Yep, I have a 6 hr drive home today and MyLink is going to crash 2 times and block pandora app till reset the radio and re pair phone again. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## GTPprix (Jun 15, 2011)

gold5 said:


> My dealership says the flash drive has still not arrived (they have a new flash drive update for lots of other models, but not the Cruze), and he was told "3 weeks" by Detroit. The fishiness continues....


Considering it comes on a DVD they might be waiting a LOOONNNGGGG time.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

So I got a hold of gms infotaintment team. They did a Vin search and verified through a bulletin that I am indeed missing apps they are going to call the local dealers tomorrow and see which one has the correct software yay sou d's like a fix


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

my dealership hasn't got the update yet but did see the bulletin. next time i go in for an oil change it should be there.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Just called my dealership in Northampton, MA. On April 25th they told me Infotainment in Detroit told them the new update will be ready in 3 weeks. They still don't have it and don't know anything. I am amazed that Detroit keeps giving us these false deadlines (since I bought the car over a year ago). That's an excellent way to anger customers. The multitude of MyLink glitches aside. Anyone else have any info?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

cmsdock said:


> my dealership hasn't got the update yet but did see the bulletin. next time i go in for an oil change it should be there.


I'm curious as to what bulletin number they are speaking of. 

From the Infotainment Bulletin:
The Techline Infotainment DVD is used in conjunction with TIS2Web Service Programming System (SPS) in the reprogramming of next generation radios such as MyLink, Intellilink and CUE. The Techline Infotainment DVD provides dealers a fast effective alternative to downloading large data files through the dealership internet connection.

How It Works: When a radio reprogramming procedure requires files to be copied to a USB device, TIS2Web (SPS) will use files downloaded from the Techline Infotainment DVD to a folder on the Techline PC.


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

Okay so this update is defiantly out? because my dealership said no there isn't an update and they checked two weeks ago. And now they can't find the bulletin that was supposedly posted go figure. Not sure where to go from here. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

What? Your post didn't make sense. You know there's an update because your dealership said there isn't???

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

gold5 said:


> So I called my dealership as I do every month to see if there is an update available for MyLink for my 2013 Eco. He gave me two important facts: 1) He said he saw a bulletin from 8/7/13 acknowledging problems with MyLink/iPhone compatibility and saying Chevy is working on an update to fix the problems. And 2) He then said he saw another bulletin dated 4/1/14 that there is a MyLink update that is supposed to fix a variety of problems. It said a USB flash drive is being mailed to dealerships on 4/1/14. He said he hadn't received the flash drive yet but that I should call in a week to see if he has.
> 
> Anyone have any more info? Someone in another thread said the 2014 MyLink is better. Can anyone confirm that? And if so, how would we get it? And how about the 2015 Cruze that will debit at NY Auto show later this month? What kind MyLink will that have?
> 
> Thanks!


The 2015 Cruze will have the next generation MyLink.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure about the Siri integration but when I use Apple Maps the voice plays nice and clear over the speakers. Has this been standard on older models? I have a '14


----------



## Expat1983 (Jun 8, 2013)

The voice on maps just plays over the Bluetooth. Siri integration was new fo 14 though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Mine plays over USB too


----------



## nick993 (Dec 30, 2013)

My 13 with mylink plays Siri voice when plugged into the USB.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

nick993 said:


> My 13 with mylink plays Siri voice when plugged into the USB.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


When you hold home button down or when you press and hold infotainment/call button on deterring wheel like 14 MyLink?


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------

